# Sticky  Thread finder -- please read this before creating a new thread



## Svartmetall

*RAILWAY FORUM THREAD FINDER


Country Threads


A*
AFGHANISTAN | Railways
AFRICA | Inter Country Railways
ALBANIA | Railways
ALGERIA | High Speed Rail
ALGERIA | Railways
ANGOLA | Railways
ARGENTINA | High Speed Rail
ARGENTINA | Railways
AUSTRALIA | High Speed Rail
AUSTRALIA | Railways
AUSTRIA | Base Tunnels Compilation
AUSTRIA | High Speed Rail
AUSTRIA | Railways
AZERBAIJAN | Railways


*B*
BAHRAIN | Railways
BANGLADESH | Railways
BELARUS | Railways
BELGIUM | Photo Thread
BELGIUM | Railways
BENIN | Railways
BOTSWANA | Railways
BOZNIA & HERZEGOVINA | Railways
BRAZIL | High Speed Rail
BRAZIL | Railways
BULGARIA | Railways


*C*
CAMBODIA | Railways
CAMEROON | Railways
CANADA | High Speed Rail
CANADA | Railways
CHAD | Railways
CHILE | Railways
CHINA | High Speed Rail
CHINA | High Speed Trainsets
CHINA | Maglev
CHINA | Rail Photos
CHINA | Railways
CHINA | Stations
COLOMBIA | Railways
COSTA RICA | Railways
CROATIA | Railways
CUBA | Railways
CZECH REPUBLIC | Railways


*D*
DENMARK | Railways
DJIBOUTI | Railways
DOMINICAN REPUBLIC | High Speed Rail


*E*
ECUADOR | Railways
EGYPT | Railways
ESTONIA | Railways
ETHIOPIA | Railways


*F*
FINLAND | High Speed Rail
FINLAND | Railways
FRANCE | Freight Railways
FRANCE | High Speed Rail
FRANCE | Railways
FRANCE | Railway History


*G*
GABON | Railways
GEORGIA | Railways
GERMANY | High Speed Rail
GERMANY | Railways
GHANA | Railways
GREECE | Railways


*H*
HONG KONG / CHINA | High Speed Rail
HUNGARY | Railways


*I*
ICELAND | Railways
INDIA | High Speed Rail
INDIA | Luxary Train Services
INDIA | Railways
INDONESIA | High Speed Rail
INDONESIA | Railways
IRAN | High Speed Rail
IRAN | Railways
IRAQ | High Speed Rail
IRAQ | Railways
IRELAND | Railways
ISRAEL | Railways
ISRAEL | High Speed Rail
ITALY | High Speed Rail
ITALY | Railways


*J*
JAPAN | High Speed Rail
JAPAN | Maglev
JAPAN | Photo Thread
JAPAN | Railways


*K*
KAZAKHSTAN | Railways
KENYA | Railways
KOSOVO | Railways
KYRGYZSTAN | Railways


*L*
LATVIA | Railways
LAOS | Railways
LIBYA | High Speed Rail
LITHUANIA | Railways
LUXEMBOURG | Railways


*M*
MADAGASCAR | Railways
MALAWI | Railways
MALAYSIA | Railways
MALI | Railways
MAURITANIA | Railways
MEXICO | High Speed Rail
MEXICO | Intercity Rail
MEXICO | Railways
MOLDOVA | Railways
MONGOLIA | Railways
MONTENEGRO | Railways
MOROCCO | High Speed Rail
MOROCCO | Railways
MOZAMBIQUE | Railways
MYANMAR / BURMA | High Speed Rail
MYANMAR / BURMA | Railways


*N*
THE NETHERLANDS | High Speed Rail
THE NETHERLANDS | Railways
NEPAL | Railways
NEW ZEALAND | Railways
NIGERIA | Railways
NORTH KOREA | Railways
NORTH MACEDONIA | Railways
NORWAY | High Speed Rail
NORWAY | Railways


*O*
OMAN | Railways


*P*
PAKISTAN | Railways
PANAMA | Railways
PERU | Railways
PHILIPPINES | High Speed Rail
PHILIPPINES | Railways
POLAND | High Speed Rail
POLAND | Railways
PORTUGAL | High Speed Rail
PORTUGAL | Railways


*Q*
QATAR | Railways


*R*
ROMANIA | Railways
RUSSIA | High Speed Rail
RUSSIA | Railways
RWANDA | Railways


*S*
SAN MARINO | Railway
SAUDI ARABIA | High Speed Rail
SAUDI ARABIA | Railways
SERBIA | Railways
SINGAPORE | Railways
SLOVAKIA | Railways
SLOVENIA | Railways
SOUTH AFRICA | High Speed Rail
SOUTH AFRICA | Railways
SOUTH KOREA | High Speed Rail
SOUTH KOREA | Railways
SPAIN | High Speed Rail
SPAIN | Railways
SRI LANKA | Railways
SUDAN | Railways
SWAZILAND | Railways
SWEDEN | High Speed Rail
SWEDEN | Railways
SWITZERLAND | Gotthard Base Tunnel
SWITZERLAND | Railways
SYRIA | Railways


*T*
TAIWAN | High Speed Rail
TAIWAN | Railways
TAJIKISTAN | Railways
TANZANIA | Railways
THAILAND | High Speed Rail
THAILAND | Railways
TRINIDAD & TOBAGO | Railways
TUNISIA | Railways
TURKEY | High Speed Rail
TURKEY | Railways
TURKMENISTAN | Railways


*U*
UGANDA | Railways
UKRAINE | High Speed Rail
UKRAINE | Railways
UNITED ARAB EMIRATES | Railways
UNITED KINGDOM | Freight Railways
UNITED KINGDOM | High Speed Rail
UNITED KINGDOM | Railways
UNITED KINGDOM | Steam Railways
UNITED STATES | Freight Railways
UNITED STATES | High Speed Rail
UNITED STATES | Railways
UNITED STATES | Regional Rail
UNITED STATES | Railroad History
URUGUAY | Railways
UZBEKISTAN | Railways
UZBEKISTAN | Hign Speed Rail


*V*
VATICAN CITY | Railways
VENEZUELA | Railways
VIETNAM | Railways


*W


X


Y


Z*
ZAMBIA | Railways
ZIMBABWE | Railways



*Inter-country Threads*

AFRICA | Inter Country Railways

ASIA | Pan Asian Railway
ASIA | Railway Station (Photos)

EUROPE | Baltic Sea Tunnel (97km) proposed
EUROPE | Eurostar and Inter-country Railways
EUROPE | Photo Thread
EUROPE | Rail Accidents
EUROPE | Automatic Centre Coupler
EUROPE| International Rail Lines from your City
EUROPE | Rail Baltica
CENTRAL EUROPE | High Speed Rail (V4)

EURASIA | Railway Development

FINLAND / ESTONIA | HSR Link

GULF COOPERATION COUNCIL | Inter-country Railways

MALAYSIA / SINGAPORE | High Speed Rail

MIDDLE EAST | Inter Country Railways

MOROCCO / SPAIN | Gibraltar Tunnel

NORTH AMERICA | Rail Accidents

SOUTH AMERICA | Inter Country Railways

SOUTH EAST ASIA | High Speed Rail

WORLD | Freight Railway
WORLD | High Speed Freight
WORLD | High Speed Rail



*MISC | Rolling Stock, Stations and Tracks*

What is your opinion on elevated railways?
3-level Railway Stacks
3rd Rail Powered Railways
Abandoned rail tracks in your country
Accumulator Railcars
Aesthetics
An All Express HSR
Ansaldo Breda
Busiest Railway Stations
Car-carrying trains
Closed or Abandoned Railways
Cog Railways of the World
Comparison of European and Japanese Platforms
Comparison of High Speed Trainsets
Cost for Double Tracking
Curves and Bends
Demolished Railway Stations (Photo Thread)
Diesel Trains in your Country
Diesel Electric Multiple Units (DEMU)
Direct trains from your city
Dining Cars
Double Track Railways
Double-decker trains
Elevated Rail
Entertainment on Trains
ERTMS - why is it taking so long to implement?
Expansion and Contraction of Continuous Welded Rail
Fastest train galley
Favourite Main Station
Fibre-optic Sensors
Financing of High Speed Rail
Fire and Track Monitoring by Fibre optics
Giant Locomotive Appreciation Thread
Good Points and Bad Points about EMU and Locomotive-hauled trains
Holiday Trains
How Does a Rail System Work
High Speed Rail Acceleration
Intermodal Connections
International Night Trains
Is Diesel Rail that bad?
Largest collection of stored locomotives in a single location
Large Scale Railway Projects
Locomotive Photos
Maglev or Conventional Rail
Mythical trains of the past (Photo Thread)
New and Purposed Railway Stations from Around the World
New Locomotives from your Country (pics)
New Rolling Stock
New trains around the world (Photo Thread)
Newest Train Stations and Refurbishments
Passenger Cars in your Country
Pedestrian Safety at Grade Crossings
Photos of Rolling Stock
Power supply to your railway
PSD on HSR?
Roll-on Roll-off Trains on boats
Rapid train vs. Express train
Railway Crossings
Railway Electrification in the Middle of the Track
Railway Gauge Discussion
Railway Test Centres
Railway Tunnels
Railway sections with multiple parallel tracks
Shopping in Railway Stations
Show us your Railway Tunnels
Stations You Use (Photo Thread)
Steam Locomotives
The Highest Railway
Track Gauges, Loading Gauges and Interoperability
Trackwork Business Expansion
Train Approaching Warning Systems
Train Control
Train Toilets
Trains Running on Streets
Trains you Commute With
Tramways vs. Railways
Your Country's Best Trains
Your Country's Worst Trains
Your Favourite Trains



*MISC | Rail Services, Passenger Rail and Freight*

10 Longest Continuous Rail Journeys in the World
At What Point is a Railway "good"
Barrier Free Travel
Behaviour of Visitors on your Railway
Buying train tickets from a regular shop
CEE Container Terminals
Commuter Rail of the World
Commuter vs. Regional Rail
Comparison of Railway Services in Europe
Cool railways
Could the Trans Siberian Railway rival ships in Asia to Europe cargo?
Difference between USA and Europe Railway Systems
Freight Rail Disaster Capital of the World
From Hong Kong to Bristol by Train
How far can you go by rail in 24 hours
Largest city without railways
Last-minute fire sales on high-speed long-distance trains - a viable pricing strategy?
Most memorable train journey
Odd Trains, Railways
Passenger comfort discussion
Passenger rail usage and ridership stats
Potable water on trains
Regular 24/7 railways among great cities
Regular night trains in your country
Single or Multi carriage DMU trains past to present
Small Successful Railways
Spectacular and catastrophic derailments
Transport economics and policies, fares, tickets
World's Worst Train Disasters
Autotrain - Taking your car on a train



*MISC | Maps, Videos and Other Discussions*

Danger Young Train Fans
Deregulation of Bus Services
Economic Stimulus Benefits Rail Manufacturers
Fare Coordination
Funicular Railways
High Speed Rail Videos from a Passengers View
Innotrans Berlin 2008
Loading Gauge (diagrams, maps & news)
Model Railways
Newbie Question Thread
Nuclear Powered Trains
Rail Videos From A Passenger's View
Railway Advertisements
Railway Archaeology
Railway Books
Railway Museums
Railway Security
Railway Simulators
Railway Test Centres
Railway Videos
Train Races
Train Time Lapse Videos
TV Adverts for New HSR Lines
Worst Train Delays
Yield Management in Railways


----------



## Svartmetall

*Please post all new threads here!​*

All links are now up to date as of 2012 09 19. 

Make sure you continue to post all new threads in this thread so I can add them to the list. 

Many thanks to all those who have been complying and making my job a whole lot easier.


----------



## wlama

*KENYA*

There are rail dedicated threads in several national forums. Here is an example:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580269 (SkyscraperCity > Continental Forums > Africa > East Africa > Kenya > Projects, Construction and General Discussion > Transport and Infrastructure > Kenya Railways and Trains)

I am not sure if there is a need to duplicate them in this forum but definitely it is worth to list them here - often they contain much more info and photos then analogical thread in Railways forum.


----------



## Svartmetall

wlama said:


> There are rail dedicated threads in several national forums. Here is an example:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580269 (SkyscraperCity > Continental Forums > Africa > East Africa > Kenya > Projects, Construction and General Discussion > Transport and Infrastructure > Kenya Railways and Trains)
> 
> I am not sure if there is a need to duplicate them in this forum but definitely it is worth to list them here - often they contain much more info and photos then analogical thread in Railways forum.


No. This index is for the railways forum only. If people want to share from the local forums here then that's their prerogative and I would of course encourage it, but we don't link to local forums from here.

Thank you for all the links to the other threads though.


----------



## trainrover

Please add MISC | Railway Crossings


----------



## wlama

> This index is for the railways forum only.


OK, thanks for reply.

Can you please rename TANZANIA & ZAMBIA | Railroads thread to TANZANIA | Railroads? There is much more interesting news about Zambia then Tanzara line only.


----------



## Svartmetall

wlama said:


> OK, thanks for reply.
> 
> Can you please rename TANZANIA & ZAMBIA | Railroads thread to TANZANIA | Railroads? There is much more interesting news about Zambia then Tanzara line only.


Okay, done.


----------



## StuZealand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674136

Kingdom of Saudi Arabia High Speed Rail. The thread title needs a spelling correction too, thank you.


----------



## Svartmetall

Done.


----------



## khoojyh

Please ADD

*SOUTH EAST ASIA | High Speed Rail*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1327387


----------



## Svartmetall

Added!


----------



## StuZealand

Someone has started a new thread 'Tanzania Railways' which is not the same thread as listed in this thread above.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1677901


----------



## BenjaminEli

StuZealand said:


> Someone has started a new thread 'Tanzania Railways' which is not the same thread as listed in this thread above.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1677901


 i did should we merge them?


----------



## Svartmetall

YES! Please read the thread finder before opening a new thread. They are clearly indexed there.


----------



## Jonesy55

Please add

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109496801


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Can we have a motorail/ auto carrying shuttle thread? Not sure where it will go, so will leave that to staff.


----------



## Grotlaufen

How about a night train/sleeping car thread? The current one is limited by ts description of not including sleeping cars (however I wouldn't mind if you included sleeping cars into that thread as well, do what you think fits):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1352969


----------



## The Egg Lady

Hi, please add
Pedestrian Safety at Grade Crossings

Thanks !


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Need a link to the thread, please. Can you paste the URL?


----------



## Coccodrillo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1695501


----------



## Pals_RGB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318555&page=51

Either close this thread or rename this thread to ''Kevin Russel's Video Sharing Thread''. The guy has completely derailed the thread with his unnecessary youtube videos. hno:

We can start a new thread for Indian Railways if needed.



Pals_RGB said:


> Mods please rename this thread as '*Kevin Russel's video compilation thread*'.





wO_Ow said:


> Why is the Indian Railways thread in International Section spammed with yT videos





Sopomon said:


> Ooops, liked the wrong post.
> This thread isn't really the place to spam a YT channel, even if the videos are on topic.
> 
> If you've got any news pertaining to IR, do post away though.





Sopomon said:


> There's a point where 'sharing' ends and 'spamming' begins.
> When roughly 7/8 of the recent posts on this thread are from your YT channel (to the extent that I - at least - have started ignoring this thread for the most part) it's pretty safe to say it's less sharing than spamming. I'll leave it to the mods to clarify though.





Vicvin86 said:


> youtube lets uploaders know from where they are getting views. If no one in SSC is viewing them no one will be posting. Also railways section does not require login.


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ Edited.


----------



## Svartmetall

This is not the place to complain about such things. Instead, send me a PM in future. I have posted a message in the thread so hopefully that will solve the problem. Not only that, but I don't see many meaningful contributions in the thread, so making useful contributions may be more useful than complaining when people do post on-topic videos.


----------



## Svartmetall

All new threads have been added to the thread finder too. Thanks! Sorry for the delay, but there have been a number of personal events that have taken my time at the moment.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this tread please:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111248610#post111248610


----------



## Svartmetall

Added.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this tread please:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111387614#post111387614


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this tread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1702040


----------



## Svartmetall

All threads are up to date. Thank you for your hard work everyone.


----------



## Klausenburg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718124


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1723428


----------



## dimlys1994

Add thia thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726892


----------



## Svartmetall

Added all and updated.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729178


----------



## Svartmetall

Added!


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731016


----------



## Svartmetall

Added.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732050


----------



## Svartmetall

Added...


----------



## D664

Add this please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114797203


----------



## Jeff Hawken

New thread for International Night Trains
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733683


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733867


----------



## Svartmetall

All done.


----------



## D664

Kenya http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734569


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734604


----------



## garegnanoman

New thread "Spectacular and catastrophic derailments"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1740734


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744370


----------



## Road_UK

Transport economics and policies, fares, tickets

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749227

Thank you


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734569


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1741401


----------



## Swede

I'm thinking of starting a thread on ERMTS adoption & implementation that would focus on just that and what lines and what countries are adopting it. I got the idea after reading the Ethiopia thread where I read that their new line (basically funded by China) will have ERMTS, which I found interesting and went looking for data on how adoption is going and finding very little on the subject. 

How does a thread like that sound?


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1762943


----------



## Svartmetall

Swede said:


> I'm thinking of starting a thread on ERMTS adoption & implementation that would focus on just that and what lines and what countries are adopting it. I got the idea after reading the Ethiopia thread where I read that their new line (basically funded by China) will have ERMTS, which I found interesting and went looking for data on how adoption is going and finding very little on the subject.
> 
> How does a thread like that sound?


Sure, that sounds good! Make it!


----------



## Swede

I went ahead and created it!


*MISC | ERTMS adoption & implementation*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118251429


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1580019


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1769955


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1770250


----------



## VITORIA MAN

add this thread pls
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777719


----------



## VITORIA MAN

and this , pls , for the newest ones 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119430480#post119430480


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Please use the correct thread title motif, correct and accurate punctuation and keep the thread titles short if possible.


----------



## Swede

*MISC | Loading Gauge (diagrams, maps & news)*


----------



## M-NL

The 'MISC | AnsaldoBreda' thread seems to be missing in the thread finder.


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122181138


----------



## Jeff Hawken

Please add this thread:
TUNISIA | Railways
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122185515#post122185515


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1823474


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1824603


----------



## Nexis

MISC | Railway Simulators http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125690644#post125690644


----------



## Robi_damian

Maybe add this thread on passenger comfort: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=125851038#post125851038

?


----------



## Svartmetall

Yep, will correct all of these shortly. Cheers for keeping me updated.


----------



## Coccodrillo

Vatican City: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852698


----------



## Crazy Dude

Please ADD

INDONESIA | High Speed Rail

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1859378

Thanks.


----------



## I_TG

Nice


----------



## dimlys1994

Add this thread please:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866654


----------



## dimlys1994

Hi guys, I have question for you - should we need to create thread about Kosovo railways or all news about rail developments must be published in Serbian railways thread?


----------



## Nexis

Please add this thread...

* MISC | Train Approaching Warning Systems *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1872763


----------



## dimlys1994

Hi, guys! First page has been updated with adding separate threads for Zambia and Mozambique. If I missed threads, please reply to me


----------



## tjrgx

Please add this thread...

KYRGYZSTAN | Railways

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1886815


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## Coccodrillo

San Marino | Railway : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1902545


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## Harbornite

Add this thread, please.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940803


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## Verso

Add this thread, please.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Added


----------



## eu01

New thread: [Europe] Local cross-border railway lines, please add.


----------



## Verso

Add this thread, please. Perhaps make it sticky like in Highways & Autobahns?


----------



## Coccodrillo

EUROPE | Local cross-border railway lines

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2033559


----------



## BHT

Please, merge this thread with an already existing one


----------



## rogerfarnworth

Please add these threads ....


Military Railways https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2145764

UNITED KINGDOM/Closed Railway Lines https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155586610#post155586610

UNITED KINGDOM/Railway Stations - History https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155588754#post155588754

FRANCE/Railway History https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155589214#post155589214

Idiosyncratic Railways https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2145876


----------



## rogerfarnworth

Please add this thread ...

JAPAN / Railway History https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2146188


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

^ after thinking about it and talking with a fellow rail mod, we lean towards merging it with existing country railway threads. thus Japan Railway history is merged in Japan Railway


----------



## BHT

New one: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2149244


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

BHT said:


> New one: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2149244


added! thanks!


----------



## rogerfarnworth

Another new thread. ..... Thank you for the adjustment to the Japanese Railway History suggestion. ....

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=156086438#post156086438


----------



## RyukyuRhymer

rogerfarnworth said:


> Another new thread. ..... Thank you for the adjustment to the Japanese Railway History suggestion. ....
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=156086438#post156086438


okay, added to the thread index!


----------



## dashcamdataset

New thread: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=158876382


----------



## Bikes

Add this to the list please: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2237518

Can you edit the thread and change "World" to capital letters?


----------



## Gusiluz

Hi, I think it's necessary to create a new thread about Rail Baltica (to avoid messages in the threads for each country).
This very week, contracts have been awarded which I will add in new messages.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:

_*Rail Baltica*_ is an ongoing greenfield railway infrastructure project to link Finland, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland with a European standard gauge rail line. Its purpose is to provide passenger and freight service between participating countries and improve rail connections between Central and Northern Europe. Furthermore, it is intended to be a catalyst for building the economic corridor in Northeastern Europe. The project envisages a continuous rail link from Tallinn (Estonia) to Warsaw (Poland). It consists of links via Riga (Latvia), Kaunas and Vilnius (Lithuania). Rail Baltica is one of the priority projects of the European Union: _Trans-European Transport Networks_ (TEN-T).










The railway project will enable intermodality and multimodality (i.e. transportation of freight through two or more methods of transportation). Rail Baltica includes plans for three multimodal freight terminals which will be located in Muuga Harbour (Estonia), Salaspils (Latvia), and Kaunas (Lithuania). This is intended to create synergies with the existing 1,520 mm railway system infrastructure. Seven international passenger stations (in Tallinn, Pärnu, Riga, Riga Airport, Panevežys, Kaunas, Vilnius) with potential regional stations and connections to airports and seaports.[5]

Rail Baltica will be built as a new, publicly owned, fast conventional double-track (quadruple track if the railway will run freight trains) electrified and ERTMS-equipped railway line with a maximum speed of 249 km/h for passenger trains and 120 km/h for freight trains. The new railway line will be designed with a 1,435 mm gauge. Other key technical parameters include the following:

The maximum freight train length will be 1,050 m.
The maximum axle load will be 25 tonnes.
There should be no level crossing with roads and with 1,520 mm railways for the Rail Baltica infrastructure.
For maintenance and emergency services, access to the main line should be every 2-3 km and in specific areas.
The railway will have ballasted track.
Its energy system should be 25 kV.
Its double track side should be right-hand running.
It is ERTMS (ETCS Level 2, Baseline 3)
Its parameters are in accordance with the EU Technical Specifications for Interoperability (TSI – P2, F1).

The planning phase of Rail Baltica took place from 2010 to 2017. The design phase began in 2016, with design activities at the Riga Central Passenger Station and the Riga International Airport passenger station in Latvia to be continued till 2023. Meanwhile, the construction of the Rail Baltica infrastructure is planned to start in 2019 and should be completed in 2026.

The section from Helsinki to Tallinn will be operated by existing commercial ferries. In the future, a proposed Helsinki to Tallinn Tunnel could provide a rail link between the two cities. The length of the railway between Tallinn and Warsaw will be at least 950 kilometres (590 mi). Total length of the Baltic railway part will be 870 km.














Official website of the Rail Baltica Global Project


----------



## Svartmetall

Sure, go for it. Label it as MISC | Rail Baltica. 

When you have created it, just post it here and I'll add.


----------



## Gusiluz

Thanks, but the problem is I don't know how to label it. I'm sorry!
I see the "create discussion" button where i can put the title of the thread, but it wouldn't be creating it in this thread anymore, I think.

Can't you create it and copy my message to put it first?


----------

